# Nike t shirts



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

Where can I find blank nike tees at a wholesale rate?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Both SanMar and alphabroder carry Nike.


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

Sanmar carries polo's only and I don't see any at alpha broder. I am looking for just a blank tee shirt, I have a customer that says he is getting them from another local printer and I am wondering where without walking myself into their shop and asking


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

Technosport also carries some Nike options. Are you in Canada or the US?


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in the us


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

These are going to be hard to find. Brands like Nike, Adidas and the like protect their retail channels. It is unlikely you will find blanks similar to what you can buy retail. They just don't do it.


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

Oh, sorry I also missed that you were looking only for t-shirts. Technosport doesn't have any Nike T-shirts. I can't think of anyone else supplying Nike blank like that for wholesale. Let us know if you do!


----------

